# has anyone tried enulose or castor oil?



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

i saw my doctor last week and told her about my constipation( she does not know that i have IBS. i am still getting tested, but i know i have it cuz i got all the symptoms.) anyway, she told me to take this liquid called enulose, but i am hesitant to take it because it is a lactulose solution and is lactulose the same as lactose? cuz i think i might be lactose intolerant...i don't know but wheneveri drink milk my stomach hurts. so does anyone think i should try enulose? someone also told me that castor oil treats constipation...i went to the pharmacy yesterday and got it. so which one should i try? which one works better, faster and is the safest? also, how soon after taking it can i eat?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lactulose is not lactose.No one absorbs lactulose so it gets to the colon and acts as an osmotic laxative. I think it can increase gas for some people but it is one of those variable things.I expect it would be safer than castor oil. I would watch the castor oil.Here is some castor oil info with dosage and timing http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a601112.htmlI don't think the timing is that critical for the osmotic laxatives like lactulosehttp://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a682338.html


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

KathleenWith regard to lactulose is it one of those things that you have to keep taking all the time? If you stop is your C problem cured or do you just go back to where you were before you started taking it? Wondering as Dr. prescribed it for me but I wasn't keen on taking it thinking once I stop I may be back to square one.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There really isn't anything that cures chronic constipation.Osmotics do not make it worse, so you won't hurt yourself, but unless something changes when you stop taking things to manage the condition it comes back.Sometimes things like this can go into remission on their own, or you might find the combination of lifestyle changes that manage the condition (but if you stop those it comes back as well)My allergy and asthma meds do not cure that either, but they can prevent an attack.K.


----------



## tkristen3 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sam16 said:


> i saw my doctor last week and told her about my constipation( she does not know that i have IBS. i am still getting tested, but i know i have it cuz i got all the symptoms.) anyway, she told me to take this liquid called enulose, but i am hesitant to take it because it is a lactulose solution and is lactulose the same as lactose? cuz i think i might be lactose intolerant...i don't know but wheneveri drink milk my stomach hurts. so does anyone think i should try enulose? someone also told me that castor oil treats constipation...i went to the pharmacy yesterday and got it. so which one should i try? which one works better, faster and is the safest? also, how soon after taking it can i eat?


I was told last year that I had ibs when i saw my doctor. they did a colonoscopy, found nothing, and put me on Zelnorm and enulose. Well Zelnorm has since been pulled off the shelf as we know but I still have the enulose. Well as an answer to your question, The first night I took the enulose i thought I was going to die!! My stomach hurt so bad i almost made my fiancee take me to the ER, but then I had a BM. It consistently worked in Creating a BM, but you need to start out slow, Maybe 15ML and then go up from there. It's been a year since I have been on it and now it doesn't seem to do much anymore and back where i started. I am going to try upping my dose though and try that. As far as if it's lactose? I don't think so, my Dr. told me its nothing but a low calorie sugar substance?! I have heard that castor oil works but never tried it, and also I was perscribed to take the enulose at night before bed and in the morning you will have a BM. GOOD LUCK!!!!![topic="0"]enulose answer[/topic]


----------

